# Octovo kindle light



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

It's here!  Just ordered mine from the the octovo website


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Will wait and order mine from Amazon, I get triple points if I do, which means free books with rewards points for me


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

$10 shipping, for that little thing.  What a rip off.  It is $29.99+tax+$10 shipping = $42  You have got to ge kidding.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

The high shipping charge is probably due to the fact that it is being shipped from Ireland.  There was no tax applied to my order.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually, that shipping charge is very reasonable for UPS from Ireland.  UPS is typically $7-8 for a small package within the U.S.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Cant wait for a review and pics


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

lizziebeth, I live in CA and was charged $1.87 tax, for a total price of $41.86.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

It probably varies between states.  I live in Massachusetts and most often do not pay sales tax on items ordered online that I would otherwise pay tax on if bought from a local retailer.  We are, in Massachusetts, however, asked to report the sum total of such purchases on our state income taxes.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> lizziebeth, I live in CA and was charged $1.87 tax, for a total price of $41.86.


Octovo is based in California. They have a 707 Area Code which is based in Northern California, hence the Sales Tax added.

Best Wishes!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> Octovo is based in California. They have a 707 Area Code which is based in Northern California, hence the Sales Tax added.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Well, then 10 bucks for shipping is pretty steep! I thought it was coming from Ireland.


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree, $10 shipping is outrageous. I almost didn't order. But I did because I have been very impatiently awaiting the release of this light! LOL.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

I checked the website.  They state that they have a presence in several states, but their address is in Ireland and it sounds as though that's where they're shipping from...but I'm not positive.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

For all of you that have been hand-wringing over the $10 shipping charge - it is quite reasonable.

The Solis is shipping directly from the manufacturer in Hong Kong via UPS.


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Skydog said:


> For all of you that have been hand-wringing over the $10 shipping charge - it is quite reasonable.
> 
> The Solis is shipping directly from the manufacturer in Hong Kong via UPS.


In that case, it's definitely reasonable, especially since it's coming 3-4 day service. Mine just shipped today, I am so excited! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Hooray!  I just received my e-mail too, letting me know that my Solis Octovo Light has shipped!  Can't wait!  I was willing to pay the $10 to be one of the first to have it.  I didn't think the $10 shipping charge was that unreasonable, since it's coming from Hong Kong.


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

I had expected a shipping fee of about 5 or 6 dollars. There was no way I would not purchase this beacuse of the extra 4 to 5 dollars. I also got my email today so I am expecting delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow!  Tomorrow?  That's really fast!!!!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Not only is the shipping charge reasonable, it's cheap!  I suspect there are many people who do not know just how much it costs to move an item quickly from China to the U.S.  It originated in Shenzhen, China,  a major manufacturing center, was placed on a truck for a 2-3 hour ride to Hong Kong, where it departed for Anchorage and then had to clear customs.  Then it departs Anchorage for various destinations in the lower 48.  

Ten dollars?  Remarkable, really.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

I just checked my UPS tracking number and my package already passed through Manchester, NH!  Talk about fast!!!! Maybe if I'm really lucky, I will get it today!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I have spent so much money on Kindle book lights that I haven't liked much, the $10 shipping was worth it to me, hoping that this is my last one.

I love the e-luminator for use with my m-edges, but really want something for my Oberon; haven't been happy with the Verilux or Kandle; the MightyBright is ok, but knows how to turn itself on in my carry-on when I travel, so I have to always have backup batteries for it.

I'm hoping I like the Octovo as much as Harvey did in his review of it.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Just Wonderin said:


> I just checked my UPS tracking number and my package already passed through Manchester, NH! Talk about fast!!!! Maybe if I'm really lucky, I will get it today!


Good day to you


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I ended up returning the Mighty Bright Flexi 2 light for that very reason.  It kept turning on in my messenger bag and I could never use it when I wanted to.

I got the Mighty Bright telescoping light, which works great, but the weight is a problem for me after a short period of time.

So now I use the Octovo Kindle light.  The only issue I have with it is that it isn't as bright as I would like, but I suspected that might be the case before it arrived because of it's small size.

Overall, it is the best arrangement I have found so far.

Gene


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

Posts: 20


    Re: Octovo kindle light 
« Reply #15 on: Yesterday at 11:11:58 AM » Quote Modify Remove  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I had expected a shipping fee of about 5 or 6 dollars. There was no way I would not purchase this beacuse of the extra 4 to 5 dollars. I also got my email today so I am expecting delivery tomorrow"

I was just joking yesterday when I made this statement. I just noticed that it is on the UPS truck for delivery today. From China to Richmond,Va in 2 days. Unbelieveable!


----------



## YankeeRider (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine too! Orderd on 4/4, it shipped from China on 4/6, went through Hong Kong yesterday, then Anchorage, Alaska, then Louisville, KY, thence to Connecticut where it is out for delivery as I type!

Jerry


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got mine! Wow, that was super fast. Well worth the $10 in shipping from Hong Kong!

And....it's amazing! So, super tiny and light! I hated how bulky the Mighty Bright was - it took up the whole pocket on my BB travel bag. Clips on well too, even with my Oberon on. Just tried it out briefly in a dark room and it's nice, though much much dimmer than the Mighty Bright. I do hope it will be enough light to read by. Can't wait to try it out tonight!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

At first I was really concerned about how dim the Octovo light is compared to the Mighty Bright lights I have had, but even with my limited vision, I do fine with the Octovo light.

Gene


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI, if you are a swagbucks user, you can order your light via the link at swagbucks.... at 2 bucks per dollar, you should receive 60 swagbucks. Here's a direct link to the swagbucks shopping page for Octo:

http://www.promo-coupon-codes.com/store/Octo

I want to order mine soon, but I'm in flux with moving in the next few weeks.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Gene-- you might want to put in a fresh AA battery. Sometimes the battery that the company puts into their devices aren't fresh and will affect light output. I found this out with the Kandle light I had ordered. Thought the light wasn't much output, and on a hunch I put in new batteries. It's now blazing away!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

One thing I noticed is the color temperature of the LED in the Solis is different from that of the Kandle.  The Solis seems to be more of a natural color than the Kandle, which appears cooler, or more blue-ish.  Or perhaps it's just my LED.....


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

When I got mine, it didn't come with a battery or an instruction sheet.  I received a pre-release unit to evaluate.  I thought the battery put in was new, but maybe it wasn't.  I'll try another one and see what happens.

Also, I noticed the same thing regarding the temperature of the white LED.  Actually I like it better than what ships with most lights.

By the way, what actually ships with the light when you get it?

Gene


----------



## YankeeRider (Feb 12, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> ...By the way, what actually ships with the light when you get it?
> 
> Gene


Nothing but the light and an Energizer battery and an instruction sheet.

Tried mine out last night, and was very pleased with it. Plenty of light to easily read by.

Jerry


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Got mine yesterday too!  Just didn't have computer access yesterday.  I too tried it as soon as I opened the box.  The light is great.  Any brighter and I wouldn't like it as much.  I read with it for quite a few hours late last night.  The light didn't bother my husband at all, which was also a great thing.  It really attaches nicely to the top of my Kindle.  I was also thrilled to see that it fits in my Borsa Bella Large e-bag with it attached to my Kindle.  I like how compact it is too!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I got my Octovo light a few days ago and really like it; 

I compared it to my e-luminator 2 since that has been my favorite, and the color of the light is warmer than the e-luminator; (I don't know if that means anything and wouldn't have noticed it if I wasn't comparing).

It sheds plenty of light to the bottom of the screen of the K2 when positioned at the top; it might need to go on the side of the DX; 

It's very compact and light-weight, just a little heavier than the AA battery; it will be a great companion piece to the Oberon.

It is a little pricey with the shipping added on, but it arrives amazingly fast, it seems like it's very high quality, made of brushed metal.

The light tilts down just a little, which is nice when reading in bed with the Kindle propped on my Peeramid pillow, because the light stays out of my eyes.

If you're in the market for a new light for your Kindle, this one works really well with the Oberon, and probably for most other cases (Oberon and M-Edge are the only ones I have for my Kindle).  I would highly recommend it.


----------



## basketking (Apr 11, 2010)

Got my Octovo Solis light yesterday.  Tried it out last night.  LOVE IT!!  It's perfect and exactly what I wanted!!

Melanie


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

basketking
can we get a review?


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

basketking said:


> Got my Octovo Solis light yesterday. Tried it out last night. LOVE IT!! It's perfect and exactly what I wanted!!
> 
> Melanie


Great. Seems like people are enjoying their Octovos.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if/how the Octovo light works with a Noreve cover with rails?
Judith


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I think there is another thread that has mixed views


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

About the only place you can put the light is on the left side of the Kindle 2, and it's a tight fit even there.  I like the light so much I have moved away from the Noreve cover so I can use it.

Gene


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> About the only place you can put the light is on the left side of the Kindle 2, and it's a tight fit even there. I like the light so much I have moved away from the Noreve cover so I can use it.
> 
> Gene


Do you mean you put it on the left with the Noreve cover? I put my Octovo light on top with my Oberon cover and it works well; it sits a little to the right, but then when the light swings out, it illuminates from the center.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

From the pictures in Harvey's review thread, I don't think the Octovo will work with the Noreve cover.  

The mount doesn't move and it slips onto the Kindle where the Noreve rail is.  Because it doesn't have a hinge grip it can't clip onto the wallet flap when it is folded back.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

With the Noreve cover open, I slid the light over the left side of the Kindle above the previous button.  You can also put the light below the next page button on the left, but beyond that there are no other options because the cover rail system keeps the Kindle 2 pressed against the inside of the cover on the top, right, and bottom.  As I said in an earlier post, it will go on the left, but it is tight.  Unfortunately, the Noreve cover isn't the best way to go when using the Octovo light. Or is that the Octovo light isn't the best way to go when using the Noreve cover.

What I would like to see Octovo do is make a spring clip version of this light, which could be used on other device such a netbook screen lid, other ereaders, or tree unfriendly books.

Gene


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> From the pictures in Harvey's review thread, I don't think the Octovo will work with the Noreve cover.
> 
> The mount doesn't move and it slips onto the Kindle where the Noreve rail is. Because it doesn't have a hinge grip it can't clip onto the wallet flap when it is folded back.


No way to modify it?


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't know if the case or the light can be modified or not?

What also concerns me even with the light mounted on the left side of the Kindle 2, is that the back of the light mount is thick enough to possibly cause the back of the case to bow a little.

However, I could be over thinking the whole thing or worrying about nothing.

Gene


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Can somebody of you please post some pics? I am really interested in this light but I would like to see some more pics...


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> What I would like to see Octovo do is make a spring clip version of this light, which could be used on other device such a netbook screen lid, other ereaders, or tree unfriendly books.
> 
> Gene


That sounds like a GREAT idea!! It would really make it a lot more versatile, and it seems as if it's designed so that the "clip" could be re-manufactured without having to redo the whole light since it just screws into the bottom of the light.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> What I would like to see Octovo do is make a spring clip version of this light, which could be used on other device such a netbook screen lid, other ereaders, or tree unfriendly books.


I'd like that as well. I was surprised they didn't make it that way, it would be easier to use on a variety of covers and devices.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I agree, it would be a great idea


----------

